

Qt GUI – Icons and Actions - paul-sebastianm
http://mithatkonar.com/wiki/doku.php/qt/icons

======
paul-sebastianm
The best introduction to how to manage icon themes in Qt in cross-platform and
platform specific ways, depending on your target.

